# Eg2



## bmwalla2 (Feb 12, 2011)

i need pair of eg2 goggles.

any color

or any HUGE goggle


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

buy some 

Electric EG2 Goggle from Dogfunk.com

Dragon APX Goggle from Dogfunk.com

VonZipper Fishbowl Goggle from Dogfunk.com

Anon Hawkeye Goggle from Dogfunk.com

Spy Platoon Goggle w/ Free Bonus Lens from Dogfunk.com


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

The Fishbowl are by far the biggest FOV/peripheral vision of all those listed. Actually I think they were the largest FOV/peripheral goggle for 2011/12.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bs, eg2 wins. I just tried a pair today.... I'll keep my eg2's. Vz makes a good goggle but eg2 still has the best peripheral


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Try the VZ's on before you make a statement like that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son and I tried the vz fishbowls today. I have owned eg2s for 2 years, my son and wife both wear eg2.5. I think I can make a valid assessment of them. Buy eg2 if you want peripheral. Buy fishbowls if you want vz....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I rock the eg2 and even the VZ don't offer the peripheral that mine do. But the difference is insignificant, of any goggles listed above, you'll be happy with the view they allow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I rock the eg2 and even the VZ don't offer the peripheral that mine do. But the difference is insignificant, of any goggles listed above, you'll be happy with the view they allow.


I can agree with that.......


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Im trying to decide between the EG2 and the Smith I/O. I like the EG goggles better however I really like the fact that the I/O's come with 2 lenses. Tough decision.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Eg2 hands down! Have a pair. Will never go back.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

CheoSamad said:


> Eg2 hands down! Have a pair. Will never go back.


Grave digging on this thread. 

Just ordered some EG2's and was wondering if anyone had a preference/recommendation on a low light lens? 

I always carry 2 as my depth perception takes a huge hit when the light changes. Almost wiped out at 45 MPH last weekend when cloud cover set out before I could switch out my EG1's.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

What color is best for flat light/when the sun is behind the mountain? I had to take my googles off I couldn't see. I think mine were red or smoke (gotta go home and check)


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

what about the eg 2.5? same vision just fit better?


----------



## Bootleggn (Feb 18, 2012)

kdirt said:


> what about the eg 2.5? same vision just fit better?


I prefer the eg2.5's...


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive got a pair of 2.5's. Love the peripheral vision. I had to buy them after a bad experience with my anons on a super foggy, dark day. Freaked me out.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> What color is best for flat light/when the sun is behind the mountain? I had to take my googles off I couldn't see. I think mine were red or smoke (gotta go home and check)


I have a yellow lens for my EG2 that is great for flat light and storm days.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Rufus said:


> I have a yellow lens for my EG2 that is great for flat light and storm days.


Thanks Rufus. Until this season is over, I'm keeping my pinkies in my EG1's. I can easily just switch out goggs when I need to.

I was thinking yellow or clear for flat light. I might just go clear and ensure I can rock the heaviest fog on earth.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Would you all choose the EG2 over the Dragon APX? I want plenty of peripheral this year because there were far too many times I nearly swiped into a nearby skiier.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

why not just try both on and see which has a better field of vision/what fits better.

I love my Eg2 goggles. I've had em for ~3 seasons now and i wouldn't swap em out for any other. Probably going to get another pair with a bright lens for the upcoming season.

it's all personal preference though


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep an eye out on Whiskey Militia. I've gotten my past two pairs of EG2s for about $65. Only have the orange/chrome lenses. Works well for me in any light except a HEAVY snowing day. I'm not sure any lens would have changed that. All of the goggles listed are great. I'd just look for a deal unless you're hell-bent on a certain one.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks, I've been watching Whiskey. I actually just purchased a new jacket and pants on their special today. $60-70 is hard to beat for a 10k jacket/pants. 

I'll keep my eyes peeled and I'll try the goggles on at my local shop. 

Has VonZipper had good reviews? They seem like a new company to me, I've never purchased anything VZ.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Argo said:


> Bs, eg2 wins. *I just tried a pair today*.... I'll keep my eg2's. Vz makes a good goggle but eg2 still has the best peripheral





JVee said:


> *Try the VZ's on before you make a statement like that.*


really JVee? learn to read... :dunno:


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

My EG2 - Sooo Biggggg :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Picked up a pair of EG2's in the spring from amazon for ~$80. Just checked amazon again and they're $150. Buying in the offseason saves money.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a new pair of goggles I had the I/O for a season they were alright they fit great but the peripheral vision I felt was restricted especially when trying to look down to spot landing and what not, so I picked up a pair of I/Ox they were BIG but with my Giro helmet it was a no go they pinched the hell out of my nose even with the adjustment on the helmet, I sent them right back. The EG2 or EG2.5 look good I'm just wondering which goggles would offer the best peripheral vision, I really want interchangeable but if I can maximize peripheral vision and not be interchangeable I don't mind that's way on throw the Giro Onset at the bottom of the list. 

Anon M1
Dragon APX
Von Zipper El Kabong
Zeal Voyager
DYE T1
Giro Onset Goggle Non interchangable

Thanx


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Lester86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a new pair of goggles I had the I/O for a season they were alright they fit great but the peripheral vision I felt was restricted especially when trying to look down to spot landing and what not, so I picked up a pair of I/Ox they were BIG but with my Giro helmet it was a no go they pinched the hell out of my nose even with the adjustment on the helmet, I sent them right back. The EG2 or EG2.5 look good I'm just wondering which goggles would offer the best peripheral vision, I really want interchangeable but if I can maximize peripheral vision and not be interchangeable I don't mind that's way on throw the Giro Onset at the bottom of the list.
> 
> ...


I went to the EG2 from a pair of Oakley Splice because they Splice was too thin. The EG2 will offer some of the best peripheral vision you can find.


----------



## dcsti22 (Jan 8, 2012)

i have a pair of EG2 limited frames I will sell. Some asshat I let borrow then scratched my lens. PM me if interested


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Bump. 


Anyone have a pic of any of these goggles next to each other? Specifically the APX, APXs, and EG2?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

eg2 is the best goggle i own


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ended up going with the Fishbowls they rock


----------

